# Snow! In Texas! AGAIN!!!



## Baymule




----------



## Mini Horses

😁. The dogs seem to be asking one another "what's this?"


----------



## Simpleterrier

I'm in Ohio and we had almost 40 and sun today


----------



## farmerjan

PRETTY!!!!  And yes, you will be glad to see it go after tomorrow.  We haven't had that much here, but they did have over 5 inches about 30 miles north in the last storm.  That's okay, I am not pushing.  It can wait for another month, then have one good one and be done.


----------



## Baymule

@Palomino post some snow pictures!


----------



## Palomino

@Baymule here they are! Most have horses in them and it is still snowing here!




This makes me think of a carousel pony!


----------



## Baymule

Here we go again. This time it will be ice, sleet and snow. We had a thunder storm last night, two lightning strikes that shook the house. Close! The big beautiful cedar tree in the lot where our sheep chute and equipment is, got a massive hit. Two enormous branches were split off. The base of the tree is so big it takes two people to reach around it.

@Ridgetop remember the cooling shade we worked the sheep in when you showed me how to shear the woolies off? Yeah, that tree.
A pine tree was also struck and dropped heavy limbs on a cow panel and slightly bent it. My beautiful cedar tree!





I disconnected two cow panels and dragged one back to open the two lots so the sheep could have some pine needle popcicles. Frozen cedar greens are a sheep delicacy too! At least they will have something to keep busy on.


----------



## farmerjan

Red Heart cedar..... that is what alot of our fence posts are if they are "home grown" and not bought treated posts.  That is all we used up north in Ct when I was a kid..... Sap is a pita when using the chainsaw, but the posts lasted for 20-40 years.   Sorry you lost some of it.  The ice/wet snow does a number on the green leaves & needles on trees.
Sheep sure look like they are in 7th heaven.....
Glad it didn't fall crossways and destroy the panels.... a bent one is bad enough but better than FLATTENED....

We are getting some ice/sleet/snow mix right now also.... messy... cold.... nasty.....


----------



## thistlebloom

Sorry it's making such a mess. Did that tree get struck, or just split from the weight of ice and snow?
The weather is so off the last few years. We haven't even had enough snow to use my kicksled this year, and we've only had to clear snow a couple of times. Go ahead and send that all up here where it's supposed to be!


----------



## farmerjan

I was looking at some video from a Tx station about the mess in the DFW area.... horrible accidents.  @Baymule   Is that the rt 35 you were going to have to travel to go to your granddaughters birthday????? Horrible pictures.... but it looked like they were all traveling way too fast for the conditions just like so many do around here when we get this kind of cold sleet/ice/snow mess.


----------



## Beekissed

I'm sorry about your tree, Bay...that's a big hit.  Big cedars are rare around these parts, so when one is damaged it hurts.  At least your sheeple will get a treat!   

Ain't the snow purdy?


----------



## Baymule

We travel I-20 all the way to Odessa. Last time we picked up the girls, I-20 was shut down on both sides. High winds blew the power lines down. We jumped off, crossed medians, a ditch, and took backroads home. It took us 2 hours longer, but we were lucky to escape. The power lines didn’t get put back up until the next morning!

@thistlebloom the tree was struck by lightning. The base of the tree takes two people to reach around it. Poor tree!

We have lots of red cedar on our place. We cut some for posts.

We are not going anywhere. Everything is coated with ice.


----------



## Alasgun

@Baymule, i have a sister inlaw in Odessa, one in Houston and one in New Orleans and have a lot of fun poking them with my “gee sis, im sorry you live in such a hostile environment” When they’re weather is worse than ours. Don’t happen often, just enough to raise some hackles occasionally.


----------



## Baymule

Water buckets were iced over. I put pots on the stove for boiling water. I haul two 5 gallon buckets in my wagon to carry the hot water. I bust ice, pour in boiling hot water. Sheep were glad to get a drink. I did the dogs water buckets, chickens but only busted ice in the horse tank and for the steer. Chores this morning took several hours. I get to do it again this evening. I get to do it for a week!

Another pine limb came down in the sheep lot last night. It landed on a cow panel and bent it over. When it warms up, we’ll take it down and drag it to the driveway. Then I guess we can beat it with a sledgehammer. and maybe straighten it out enough to use it again. Tried to post a picture but phone is not cooperating.

I heard a loud crack while I was outside, a large pine limb hit the ground in the yard. The pine sap is rising from the roots and moving into branches and ultimately, the pine needles. The weight of the ice, coupled with the sap-I guess it is freezing?—-is breaking off pine branches.

Had a ewe lamb born last night at dark. I put new mom and lamb in a small pen. I had to warm her up this morning. I sat in the hay with lamb in my lap, tented a towel over her and blew a hair dryer on her. Kept her little head sticking out so the heat didn’t hurt her little lungs. Then she nursed her momma. I’ll have to keep an eye on her.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Baymule said:


> View attachment 80364View attachment 80364View attachment 80365View attachment 80366View attachment 80367


Your lucky we didn’t get snow we got ice and I’m in Texas lol


----------



## Baymule

Ffagirl22 said:


> Your lucky we didn’t get snow we got ice and I’m in Texas lol


We got snow January 10. So far, all we have gotten this go-round is ice. Sleeting now, supposed to snow today and tomorrow and Wednesday. Where in Texas are you? We are north of Tyler in Lindale.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Baymule said:


> We got snow January 10. So far, all we have gotten this go-round is ice. Sleeting now, supposed to snow today and tomorrow and Wednesday. Where in Texas are you? We are north of Tyler in Lindale.


I’m in Hewitt texas now just taking care of all the animals


----------



## farmerjan

Looks like you are in for several more days of "WEATHER" ?????  And all of it heading my way after it leaves you with it's reminder of winter.   
We had misty watery sprinkles yesterday.... turned to ice and our road crews were out again with salt on the roads.  I had to go out and walk through the snow to get to the car because where I had shoveled the steps and the porch had turned to SOLID slick ICE.  
I came out this morning, not real early because it was very foggy with the clash of cold and warmer air since our temps were right in the 33-35 degrees.  
Came up the hill, and everything up here is covered with ice.... beautiful to look at on the trees but pretty slick on surfaces.  My steps were slick because of the slight melting on the top of the ice.... I took the shovel and broke it up and then shoveled it all off  down to the bare concrete.  Temps  were right at 38 at the other house but only  34 here at my house.  Hoping it will warm up a few more degrees but it will get colder this evening again.  This pattern is supposed to last for several more days....more rain/sleet/icing/ possible snow through Tuesday, then another possible  front on Thursday/Friday. 
DA@# that groundhog that saw his shadow in PA.....


----------



## Baymule

Ffagirl22 said:


> I’m in Hewitt texas now just taking care of all the animals


I just came in 30 minutes ago. It took me 3 hours!


----------



## Baymule

I busted ice in one of the dogs water buckets-have 5 scattered about for them. I dug a slab of ice out and tosses it on the ground. Carson thought it must be something good and grabbed it. Proud of himself, he laid down to enjoy his treat. Goofy dog!


----------



## Baymule

@farmerjan we are not set up for this kind of cold for a long stretch. We went to Walmart yesterday and it was a zoo. People were polite and in good spirits, how refreshing. Shelves were stripped. I got milk for the two bottle lambs. It is sleeting now, roads are ice, not leaving again until it all thaws out. Supposed to warm up next weekend. Single digit temps tonight. Our “winter extreme weather” usually lasts 3 days. This is a bunch of crap!


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Baymule said:


> I just came in 30 minutes ago. It took me 3 hours!


I have lots of rescues so it takes me about 6 hours every day to take care of all of em


----------



## Mini Horses

It is always worse when not normal and used to it.  It would be great if you could send it away!    I hate when our area "gets our turn" at the ice and snow.  You do what ya gotta do....don't have to like it.   . Keep BJ inside last you need is damage to the new hip.  And YOU take care not to fall.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> @farmerjan we are not set up for this kind of cold for a long stretch. We went to Walmart yesterday and it was a zoo. People were polite and in good spirits, how refreshing. Shelves were stripped. I got milk for the two bottle lambs. It is sleeting now, roads are ice, not leaving again until it all thaws out. Supposed to warm up next weekend. Single digit temps tonight. Our “winter extreme weather” usually lasts 3 days. This is a bunch of crap!


I am glad that we do have the salt and snowplows and such here to cope with this... but the ice is still bad.  I cannot imagine not having the trucks and such to deal with it.


----------



## Baymule

I’m not letting BJ out. He slipped on the back step yesterday and bumped down the steps on his butt. He tore his arm too. He makes it sound like it’s a major catastrophe. Umm it is three steps. Three. He needed three bandaids on his arm, he was not bleeding to death, like he normally claims. Oh, his back hurts too. Whine, moan, complain and pity party. Men are such babies. Wah. Since I don’t need a man with a broken leg to care for, I told Mr. Accident to stay inside-in a most caring voice of course. LOL LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Of course!!!      as you mumbled "things" while walking away!     Don't you have some kind of indoor project for him??      Oh, yeah, ends up as more work for you, right?  🤔


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Baymule said:


> I’m not letting BJ out. He slipped on the back step yesterday and bumped down the steps on his butt. He tore his arm too. He makes it sound like it’s a major catastrophe. Umm it is three steps. Three. He needed three bandaids on his arm, he was not bleeding to death, like he normally claims. Oh, his back hurts too. Whine, moan, complain and pity party. Men are such babies. Wah. Since I don’t need a man with a broken leg to care for, I told Mr. Accident to stay inside-in a most caring voice of course. LOL LOL


🤣🤣🤣🤣 my dad is just like that!


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Baymule said:


> I’m not letting BJ out. He slipped on the back step yesterday and bumped down the steps on his butt. He tore his arm too. He makes it sound like it’s a major catastrophe. Umm it is three steps. Three. He needed three bandaids on his arm, he was not bleeding to death, like he normally claims. Oh, his back hurts too. Whine, moan, complain and pity party. Men are such babies. Wah. Since I don’t need a man with a broken leg to care for, I told Mr. Accident to stay inside-in a most caring voice of course. LOL LOL


GINGER IS IN SO MUCH TROUBLE SHE GOT OUT HER BARN STALL AGAIN we’re did everything we cannnn to keep her in but she got out the fence and everything and is now outside my rooms window


----------



## Palomino

The picture is crooked, but I assure you this is a full size ruler and that is really the amount of snow on the ground!


----------



## Baymule

Just came in. Can’t use wagon to haul boiling water, have to carry buckets, about 2 gallons each. Sheep, steer, horses, chickens, 2dog buckets have all gotten a hole melted in the ice so they can have a drink.

Took snow pictures, phone in outside pocket, it got so cold it barely took pictures.

I came in to warm up, BJ is frying me some eggs. Been outside for 2 hours, round one. I’ll eat, rest a bit and go back out for round 2. Had BJ make birdseed and peanut butter balls for birds, they are swarming it! Hungry and cold.

Snow is over my boot tops, rolled up Carhart pants keeping snow out of my boots!





Goldie the steer’s water tub was piled high with snow.





I poured boiling water in it. He got round two before I came in.


----------



## Baymule

Sheep were ok this morning. Demanding to be fed,  and yelling at me! Their water buckets were frozen over.






You can see how open the barn is, heat is more of a problem than cold is! The small dark square on the left is the original 8’x8’ shelter I built for our first 4 ewes. It’s deep bedded and the lambs are snuggled down in it.

our lawn chairs.


----------



## farmerjan

That's alot for anyone in the "south" to have to face.  I can imagine that it is more than you hope to see for the next 20 years.... Looks more like what we would normally get here in a storm....

We are getting misty rain, no ice now but calling for it again tonight.  Then Wed/Thurs looks to be a mean B@$#H with snow and ice.... 

Do what you can do.  The sheep will eat snow so don't go crazy.  Honestly, they will cope with it as long as they can get in under the dry and have hay to keep their rumination up.  That creates body heat.  Steer will be fine also.  Water once a day would be sufficient if you get to that point.   I KNOW...... we deal with it all the time.


----------



## Baymule

We got our “normal “ snow in January. By day 3 it was gone. But THIS! And y’all know what? We got MORE coming Thursday! The birds are tearing up the birdseed peanut butter balls BJ made. A woodpecker swooped in, pecking the other birds so he could have more for himself! LOL LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Aren't 'cha  glad for the stockpile of food????? This is what the old timers used to prepare for.  God Bless


----------



## Simpleterrier

Good thing u have 5 yrs of wood stacked up and a good generator and some extra gas. Ha ha does anyone in Texas even have a wood stove?

Just a heads up don't waste the time and money and energy taking hot water out. It will freeze faster.

Does anyone down there even sell tank htrs? I got three and three spare ones.

That looks like a normal winter to me starts at Thanksgiving and ends at Easter.

Is your power out I heard alot of people lost power?

And always have a heat source and a back up heat source and a back up to your back up and a backup to your backup backup.

I got a lp boiler, a heat pump, a natural gas furnace and a wood burner. We are covered.


----------



## farmerjan

The difference @Simpleterrier  is that they hardly never ever get this kind of weather.... I get the being prepared.... and believe me I bet everyone of the members here that are in Texas will find some sort of back up for the future... even if they never use it in their lifetime.....A 2-4 inch snow that is gone in 24-48 hours.... I mean, if it was something that was even remotely in the radar, the TX Dept of Trans would have a few plows or salt spreaders..... in the off chance....


----------



## farmerjan

The hot water will melt some of the ice and then as it is chilled, it will not freeze faster.  And it will give the animals a chance to drink more of the cold - but melted ice - water.....


----------



## Baymule

For most of my life I've had a gas heater or wood heater, but not at this place. Texas is HOT, not cold. Winter is maybe down in the 30's for very short periods of time. To get blasted like this is unheard of. Record breaking temperatures since 1909 and 1930, below zero, that just doesn't happen, but it did! 

@Simpleterrier as usual your wry humor makes me laugh. 

This place is all electric, we haven't lost power-yet. Our water pipes haven't frozen. I've spent enough time under a house with a hair dryer that I learned how to avoid that. 

The boiling water DOES melt the ice and it doesn't freeze faster, it just freezes. But at least the animals get a drink. Don't have any tank heaters.


----------



## messybun

With that barn I wonder if you could pin up a few extra tarps on one side to block out a little more wind? I know when we had a snow a few years back (it was less than a foot, but we were new to animals and didn’t know how sturdy they were) we stacked hay bales to make one of the shelters more closed in. Your barn is too big to do that, but I wondered if you had something laying around that you could put up? Heck, with all the snow you could make a half shelter half igloo lol!


----------



## Baymule

There is a small shelter, it was the first shelter I built. So they have a windbreak of sorts, 

More snow last night, maybe 3”. I ran out to feed the birds, we’ve gone through 50 pounds! There must be 100-200 at a time. Blue Jays, Cardinals, Woodpeckers, Red Wing Blackbirds, Chickadees, Finches to name a few. They are hungry!


----------



## Bruce

I bet, those birds that migrated thought they were going somewhere they would be able to find food in the winter!



Ffagirl22 said:


> I’m in Hewitt texas now just taking care of all the animals


Seems like that area is being hit hard too, do you still have power? 



Palomino said:


> but I assure you this is a full size ruler and that is really the amount of snow on the ground!


Wow, that is a snow storm for US, for YOU it is a disastrous blizzard. There was a comment in a news article that houses in TX are built to make it easier to hold a temp of 75°F in the summer when it is 105°F outside, not to hold heat in when then temps are quite cold. I wonder if future builds will have the water pipes deeper and the insulation much thicker. If they are insulated for 0°F they will be much cheaper to keep cool when it is 105°F.

Stay safe my TX friends!


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce old time houses in Texas were “dog run” houses. They were split down the middle by an open hallway, where you could almost always catch a breeze. Kitchen and living room on one side, bedrooms on the other side. Outhouse out back. Those that survive today (I can think of two) have closed the dog runs on both ends and have window units for AC and gas heaters. Those old houses were cold in winter but survivable.


----------



## Baymule

Those dog run houses were the mansions of their day in the 1800’s in Texas.


----------



## Baymule

It’s snowing again.  Looks like a blizzard to me! LOL  It started earlier and we rushed through chores, got all the animals squared away before the snow got so heavy. 

Poor birds are in a feeding frenzy. We gave them more birdseed before coming inside.


----------



## High Desert Cowboy

Man we’ve only had consistent flurries that just melts it’s weird seeing places that shouldn’t have snow be all snowbound like that.  We’d gladly trade you


----------



## farmerjan

WOW   ... That is "snowing" .... it was coming down like that the one night I went home and almost turned around because I was a little concerned with the roads.  

I feel for you with not being used to that sort of thing.  I give you alot of credit of making the best of it and getting the chores taken care of.  

Nothing I can say will make it better.... You have my prayers and thoughts for the difficulties.


----------



## Baymule

High Desert Cowboy said:


> Man we’ve only had consistent flurries that just melts it’s weird seeing places that shouldn’t have snow be all snowbound like that. * We’d gladly trade you*


You just don't know how happy I would be to do just that!


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> WOW   ... That is "snowing" .... it was coming down like that the one night I went home and almost turned around because I was a little concerned with the roads.
> 
> I feel for you with not being used to that sort of thing.  I give you alot of credit of making the best of it and getting the chores taken care of.
> 
> Nothing I can say will make it better.... You have my prayers and thoughts for the difficulties.


Thank you. There just ain't no quit or back up in me just because something is hard. If we have animals that depend on us, it is criminal to let them down. How could I be in the house, warm, dry, not hungry or thirsty and not do the same for the animals, FIRST. Only a few more days before it starts to warm up.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Animals will actually survive on. Most of mine like the snow they will go and stand in it instead of the barn. The dogs sleep out in it.

One thought I had was how many peoples cars and trucks won't start down there. I bet u can't get a diesel to start and a gas with the wrong battery might not start also.

I'll trade u too we had -8 this morning made your nose hair freeze.


----------



## Simpleterrier

So the hot water freeze faster and waste of time thing u probably don't have a frost free hydrant. I would fill a tank up just enough so everyone can get a good drink in the morning then dump the tank then do it again in the evening and leave it empty all night. Alot less work them hot buckets and chipping ice that could freeze the whole tank solid.


----------



## Mini Horses

For most, the problem is various animals at several points.  So filling, drink and dump can't work.   Been in the snow/freeze many times.  This year not so much...couple light freeze days....right now, rains won't stop!    Cold rain but, not frozen.   50-75 miles out, not so.  They have the bad stuff.    Coastal helps sometimes.  This yr in VA it has.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Those dog run houses were the mansions of their day in the 1800’s in Texas.


Similar to or the same as "shotgun" houses? The name being from the (presumed) ability to open the door on both ends and not hit anything if you fire a shotgun through the house. 

I can see that breeze thing working, the space between my 2 barns always seems to have at least a little breeze even when there is little wind otherwise. The Bernoulli effect I think. 



Baymule said:


> here just ain't no quit or back up in me just because something is hard.


Nope, there is only "go forward".



Simpleterrier said:


> I would fill a tank up just enough so everyone can get a good drink in the morning then dump the tank then do it again in the evening and leave it empty all night.


I follow 2 youtube channels that do that for their chickens, ducks and geese (northern VT and NH). Stomp the ice out in the morning and fill with water, repeat in the afternoon. Some chickens will eat snow, even when there is water available. I ASSUME other animals would eat snow to get hydration if they had too but of course that means they need to eat even more to keep their body temp up.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Omgoodness I an hoping for the best @Baymule ! And all you others going through it. That snow just looks nasty cold! I would probably freeze to death 🙄 
You're a hard worker, totally respect your care for your animals.


----------



## messybun

How’d chores go in blizzard town this morning? Are the lambs still doing okay in this?


----------



## Baymule

Since this is a 100 year record breaking snow, ice and lowest recorded temperatures, it’s probably a safe bet I’ll be dead before the next one rolls around. LOL LOL All I got to do is make it through THIS one. Hahaha. Been out to feed birds and toss hay to sheep. Checked on Scotty, last ewe to lamb and no babies yet. Back in the house drinking coffee and ate the toast my husband fixed for me.

@Simpleterrier we have a F250 diesel and a diesel Kawasaki mule. Yup, fuel is gelled and we aren’t even trying to start them. Battery went dead on mule right before storm hit and we ordered one. Haha, fat lot of good that’s doing us! Neighbor has a heating and air conditioning business and has left his truck running. He is helping people get their heat on at no charge. He even got wood from a BBQ restaurant, he and owner of restaurant took the BBQ wood to a family with a fireplace.

Can’t wait for this stuff to go away. Satellite for TV is frozen up, got to get extension ladder, shimmy up the ladder and rake snow off the dish.
We got another inch or two of snow.


----------



## Baymule

messybun said:


> How’d chores go in blizzard town this morning? Are the lambs still doing okay in this?


Haven’t started yet. Drinking my coffee, but I ran out to feed the wild birds, almost through the second 40 pound bag of birdseed. Got one more bag. Tossed hay to sheep, checked lambs and came back in. Lambs are doing great. The Sweater Girl is starting to jump around and play. She had me worried, being born in an ice storm, but is doing fine. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Bruce

Careful with that ladder climbing Bay!!! Snow and ice are no place for that sort of thing. 

100 year event. Well you know what they say in the financial world "Past performance is *no* guarantee of future results". Lake Champlain pretty much froze over every year 100 years ago. It has more like 3 or 4 times per decade for a number of decades.


----------



## Beekissed

Hard times helps test the pioneer spirit, Bay, and you have it in spades!  I love your TX pioneer spirit!


----------



## Baymule

I went stomping down the pipeline. I had company. Prince.


----------



## Beekissed

I miss having a horse...especially one with a lot of character.   Such a bond can be formed with those.  Great pics, Bay!!!  Beautiful subjects!


----------



## Palomino

Prince reminds me of my pinto, who was really telling me how much he is enjoying the snow here!


----------



## Baymule

Your pinto is so darn cute!


----------



## Baymule

I keep a squirrel stick in the horse tank, it’s a young cedar tree. It’s so squirrels can get a drink, especially during hot dry weather, and not drown. Birds light on the stick to get a drink too. Yesterday I found a dove getting a drink and got this picture as it flew off.


----------



## Beekissed

Baymule said:


> I keep a squirrel stick in the horse tank, it’s a young cedar tree. It’s so squirrels can get a drink, especially during hot dry weather, and not drown. Birds light on the stick to get a drink too. Yesterday I found a dove getting a drink and got this picture as it flew off.
> 
> View attachment 81795


That's beautiful, Bay!  You should definitely enter that into the POW.  Seasonally correct and a great composition.


----------



## Bruce

I agree with Bee on that picture.



Palomino said:


> Prince reminds me of my pinto, who was really telling me how much he is enjoying the snow here!


That is the funniest picture!!


----------



## Simpleterrier

I think this might warm u up @Baymule


----------



## Simpleterrier

It's 75 in here and I'm sweating


----------



## Baymule

That looks darn good to me!


----------



## Baymule

Ffagirl22 said:


> It's 75 in here and I'm sweating
> Your blessed haha it’s cold cold here and It’s getting down to 19 degrees again and I’m about to have to do a perimeter check becuase I’ve had 3 cows stolen today by people because their taking advantage of people with animals to go sell them for meat but they won’t get anything for the 3 cows BECAUSE I JUST VACCINATED AND WORMED ALL MY ANIMALS 😂😂


WHAT??? You've been hit by rustlers??


----------



## Baymule

Ffagirl22 said:


> YESSS MY DAD WAS MADDDDDDDD


Well I guess so! Can you move them up closer to the house?


----------



## Simpleterrier

U couldn't give cows away around here right now let alone have some one steel one. Just curious on what the story is?

Yep we are gonna get down to Bellow 0 with wind chill tonight.


----------



## Baymule

Are your cattle branded?


----------



## Baymule

Ffagirl22 said:


> Yes their branded


That will help, unless they home slaughter them. I'm sorry that you have to deal with this. What part of the state are you in?


----------



## Baymule

Maybe the thieves can be caught at the auctions or slaughter places. Hope so. Did they go through a gate or cut the fence?


----------



## thistlebloom

Glad you found them! Sorry you have to deal with such scumbags taking your stock.


----------



## Baymule

What a fabulous way to grow up! Beautiful cattle and I appreciate the care your family gives them.


----------



## Baymule

Snow is melting! Patches of dirt never looked so good. Getting a round bale for the sheep this morning. Going to take the bottle lambs outside today, probably bring them back inside this evening. They need to go play with the other lambs.


----------



## Baymule

Awww..... so cute! Quarter horses?
I have a 33 year old Tennessee Walker mare, retired. We bought a TWH mare 15-ish? Out of a kill pen, bag of bones, she is finally gaining weight, rides like a dream. We also have Prince, another kill pen escapee, bright chestnut, blaze face, stocking legged bundle of personality.  Living the dream! Life is good.


----------



## Bruce

Serious horn on some of those animals!!! No chance the rustlers will be caught?


----------



## Baymule

I hope you find them!


----------



## Bruce

Would a slaughterhouse take a branded animal without proof that whoever brought it is was the legal owner?


----------



## Baymule

I am so happy for you! And your family, but most of all I'm happy for your cows! Awesome! Now what? get the thieves arrested?


----------



## Baymule

Did y'all know them, or they know of y'all? They have cows? Then why didn't they slaughter their own durned cows? Lawyers are expensive, make it cost them!

We got a round bale for the sheep today. Our hay guy and friend said he lost two calves in the below zero cold.


----------



## Baymule

I hate a thief.

A thief is a murderer of your labor.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Wow, talk about STUPID people...did they really think they wouldn't  get caught ?  I hope your family can get their cows removed from them and they all go to jail for stealing your cattle


----------



## Baymule

We have livestock guard dogs with our sheep. Too bad that doesn't work with cows. Rustlers would get a nice surprise.


----------



## Baymule

Ffagirl22 said:


> my dad just showed me pics that a photographer took of us and are ranch the photos are beautiful if you would like to see them!


I would love to!


----------



## Baymule

I like that buckskin with the frosted mane!


----------



## Baymule

This is Sparkles, my 33 year old TWH mare






This is Pearl, 15-ish TWH mare


----------



## Beekissed

Simpleterrier said:


> I think this might warm u up @Baymule View attachment 81813


That's a beautiful pic!  I love your room decor and how you have the fire setup.  Very clean, very simple and elegant.


----------



## Baymule

The sun is a red glow, it is going to be a high in the 50's today. I'm going to put the bottle lambs out in the barn with the other lambs and sheep today. I'll bring them in at night for a few days, they they can live in the barn. Cute little stinkers, and I do mean stinkers. LOL LOL Still more snow than earth showing. I never have seen a creature so small pee so much! Adorable, huggable little Pee Pots!


----------



## animalmom

I'm sorry @Ffagirl22, the words that come to my mine are not printable.  Such stupidity needs to be answered with an equally high price...  

If it isn't your property keep your GD hands off.  There, cleaned it up for you.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Did your family contact the law about this slaughter of your cows ?  
These people deserve to be hung up  in a tree till the buzzards get their fill  ....I am so sorry your family is being targeted by such ruthless  ignorant  people .....


----------



## Baymule

This makes me furious. Beating them to death with a brick is too good for them. They need to be in prison for the rest of their lives. I am so sorry this has happened to you and your family. My heart hurts for you. WTH is wrong with these pi$$ pore examples of human feces.


----------



## Bruce

Ffagirl22 said:


> Btw we found out who it was who stole the three girl it was this old couple they hired rustlers to steal the three


 



Ffagirl22 said:


> someone came and killed over 25 of our cows


 Do you think they are the same people that stole the others? And why would they kill them anyway? Nothing to gain for them.


----------



## Bruce

I hope it makes them spend a really long time behind bars. They can be mad about that too.


----------



## Bruce

Criminal, just plain criminal.


----------



## Bruce

That would be good if you can afford it. Those poor animals should have some quality of life to make up for the mistreatment. Who knows, some may turn out to be quite good with proper care.


----------



## farmerjan

As a fellow cattle person, and having a cow calf operation, I cannot express my sorrow for your loss and the anger about them getting shot.  We have had a few incidences here over the years of cattle being shot, usually only  one or 2 and it is out of spite 99% of the time.... but to wholesale shoot and kill that many is beyond despicable.  Can a vet retrieve a bullet and possible have a reference for future..... maybe some getting killed somewhere else, or maybe compared to a rifle confiscated from the ones that get convicted of rustling yours?  

The pictures of the starved animals is enough to have that person put in jail here for a good while on animal cruelty charges.  I know things might be a little different out there, and laws differ in different states.  
I admire that your family will try to salvage the animals, and give them a chance.  It is unlikely that the worst ones will be pregnant as I am sure you know their body will abort the fetus but if they are fairly well along, they often will carry to full term.  The poor things will have a very hard time making milk with their bodies in such bad shape.  And I'm sure you also realize that it will take alot of hay to get them started back on track so that their rumens start to work before you can do much in the way of range cubes or grain/supplement.  

Shame that the rustlers cannot be strung up like in the "old days".... it would be too good for them. 

I hope that your law/range detectives/sheriffs  can find positive proof and these sorry excuses of humanity will be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.  

I am so glad that you got back your own heifers before they were slaughtered;  just sorry that it resulted in the death of so many others.   
When things get a little calmer, would like to "talk cattle"  ....maybe a PM sometime.  I  know several operations in Tx that I am on another cattle forum with and most are smaller operations of 20-50 head.... and know how outraged any and everyone of them would be at the wasteful destruction your operation has suffered.


----------



## Baymule

How is it that y’all have possession of their animals? Normally the SPCA would show up and take them. Or the sheriff department would impound them. What legal standing are you using to claim these animals? You have to be careful, a smart attorney will claim that YOU stole THEIR cattle.


----------



## Baymule

2 days ago I was wearing every article of warm clothing I had. Today I’m in blue jeans and a long sleeve T-shirt. Balmy, practically no snow left.


----------



## Baymule

I figured your Dad did his due diligence and had all the bases covered. Y’all are an awesome family.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, Bay is right, you have a wonderful family there!



Baymule said:


> 2 days ago I was wearing every article of warm clothing I had. Today I’m in blue jeans and a long sleeve T-shirt. Balmy, practically no snow left.


And soon it will be a T shirt and shorts!


----------



## Bruce

Ffagirl22 said:


> in our spare time


How the heck do you have ANY spare time with all the animals you have?


----------



## Simpleterrier

@Beekissed  thanks 

We just finished the addition with the wood burner this past week. We like it simple


----------



## Simpleterrier

So your cows were taken on Friday u found them on Saturday ur cows were shot on Sunday and you took the other cows on Monday pluss hauled others.

Sorry but some one is telling stories and others believe them. U have snow and are talking about it melting but then posting pics of animals in green pastures. U show two foals with their moms one is in a green pastures and the other is in snow. U had patches of snow on Sunday and bright green long grass under the dead cows. Sorry I might be wrong but something doesn't add up.


----------



## Baymule

@Simpleterrier   Living not too far from @Ffagirl22 I can vouch for the snow/no snow. We went from a solid blanket of 10" of snow and ice to NO SNOW in 3 days. As in GONE. So pictures of green grass are perfectly 'effing TRUE.  Shady places kept the snow longer, open places that got sunshine, the snow simply vanished. That's how it is in Texas. One day, I wore every single article of warm clothing I had, two days later I was in a T-shirt and jeans and it was getting hot. One of my own pastures was deep in snow, day 1 it was starting to melt, day 2 it had big patches of green grass, day 3 there was no snow and it was rye grass and clover. 

It was over 70 degrees today. Hard to believe just days ago I was freezing my A$$ off.


----------



## Baymule

@Ffagirl22 I had a thought about all this mess of thieves and cow killings. You have posted it on a public forum. Sure, you are not using your own name, so probably ok. If you posted anything about this on social media under your real name, you might want to take it down. these idiots probably can't afford a sharp attorney, but you never know. If an attorney was to find any posts you made, it could influence the case. Talk with your Dad and get his opinion. 

Your location might have been warmer than mine. I think there are 4 or 5 counties between us.


----------



## Baymule

We are sadly used to pictures of dead animals. We post pictures of ALL animal parts. On one thread, we were posting pictures of our rams testicles, reason being that the bigger they are, the more fertile they are.  LOL LOL Farming ain't Disney unicorns and rainbows. We post it all here, good and bad, happy and sad. 

Should have known you and your Dad were on the same wave length about posting here.


----------



## Baymule

Ffagirl22 said:


> Yeah haha what forum is that never stumbled across is lol I’ve looked on almost all threads 😂


Here ya' go. 

Ram Scrotal Girth | BackYardHerds - Goats, Horses, Sheep, Pigs & more


----------



## Baymule

Haha, so long ago........ 2016, you realize that was 5 years ago? I have T-shirts older than that.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh @Baymule ... for 2016 to be "so long ago"  !!!!I just came across some t-shirts from when we were dancing with the 2 step club from 2011.....

Oh to be young enough that 5 years ago seems "so looooong"....
Bless you @Ffagirl22 , I am not making fun of you, you just make me laugh at myself .... it makes me smile to remember back a "few years" to when I was younger.....


----------



## farmerjan

I don't blame you, I would hate being there like that.  Please don't get in trouble posting on your phone or anything while in school.  Catch up when you can.  We'll be here to listen and support you....


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Haha, so long ago........ 2016, you realize that was 5 years ago? I have T-shirts older than that.


I suspect many of us have T-shirts older (by far) than @Ffagirl22! I know I do.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I suspect many of us have T-shirts older (by far) than @Ffagirl22! I know I do.


I started to say that I have underwear older than that, but thought maybe that would be TMI and trying to remember that this is a family friendly forum.....


----------



## Baymule

Ffagirl22 said:


> I’ve lost one of my favorite barrel racing mares tonight I saw her when I went to go feed for the night rip Whiskey I wouldn’t be where I am today if it wasn’t for her she taught me everything to know about barrel racing she lived a very long healthy life she will be missed  .
> View attachment 81993View attachment 81994View attachment 81995View attachment 81996


Awww I'm so sorry that you lost your dear friend. How old was she? She was beautiful.


----------



## Baymule

Ffagirl22 said:


> The horse I posted who passed away had a foal a year ago and we still have him we’re doing saddle training with him now he looks a lot like her it’s so AWSOME that we can have a little bit of her generation passed down with us.


That does help with a broken heart.


----------



## messybun

Ffagirl22 said:


> I hope it makes them spend a really long time behind bars. They can be mad about that too.
> 
> this is so sad we just drove up to the property we saw more of their cows some in the picture are in ok shape but the rest are horrible and we didn’t know they had horses this is horrible 😭
> View attachment 81873View attachment 81874View attachment 81875View attachment 81876View attachment 81877View attachment 81878View attachment 81879View attachment 81880 View attachment 81882



I’m just catching up on this thread. I’m so sorry for what you’re going through! Holy crab apples I think those are some of the worst animals I’ve ever seen. Check their barns, if you’re allowed, I wouldn’t doubt if people like that would have illegal animals in them.


----------



## Baymule

Now the damage from the extreme cold, ice and snow is showing up. Pine needles are turning brown, burnt by the freeze. Not all of the trees are burnt, probably more will show up.


----------



## thistlebloom

Hopefully they'll push out new growth this spring. I hope you don't lose any trees.


----------



## Baymule

It’s not just mine, it’s all over this area. I’m pretty confident that new pine needles will sprout. Saw live oaks today that were likewise brown.


----------



## Baymule

Ffagirl22 said:


> We just got a new breeding bulllllll we sold off all the other bulls so now it’s only him and we have plenty of steak burgers 😂


What breed of bull?


----------



## Baymule

We have a Hereford and Char-something LOL cross steer, goes to slaughter in 2 weeks. Goldie is a beautiful color and has grown nicely. Can’t wait to take a bite! LOL LOL


----------



## Baymule

The fence you showed that was cut when your heifers were stolen was a high wire fence. I just figured your ranch was all high wire fenced. I guess not if the coyotes can lurk about at night. Not even a high wire fence will keep a cougar out. Are the hogs pretty bad?


----------



## Baymule

We have a much smaller property than you, 8 acres. We fenced it in 4’ high non climb horse wire to keep our animals in and everybody else’s out. We also have livestock guard dogs to guard the sheep. Coyotes and hogs are terrible here but have never given us problems. Our dogs barking at night is music to our ears. LOL


----------



## Baymule

Y’all will be up to your ears in kids! LOL


----------



## Baymule

Pretty doe. She does look a little slim. LOL


----------



## Baymule

I find with my sheep that the ewes first lambing is usually nothing spectacular, sometimes even a single lamb. On their second lambing they figure it out and hit their stride. Almost always twins after that.

Be sure to post lots of pictures of the kids!


----------



## Baymule

68 babies all on the same day???? 
Wow! And WOW! Did you go to school today or did your Dad handle it all by himself? That’s a lot of babies!!


----------



## Baymule

I bet your Dad was REALLY GLAD for your help. Haha I bet y’all don’t breed that many at the same time again!


----------



## Baymule

200, that’s a lot of goats! I bet you are having the time of your life. Goats, cattle and horses. You go girl!


----------



## Baymule

Ffagirl22 said:


> Oh and our mare just had a foal AND HE HAS APPALOOSA MARKINGS and not no leopard Appaloosa that’s the off brand Appaloosa 😂 like a original Appaloosa marking I wish the marking could still be around a lot more!


NO PICTURES??? I love Appaloosas! What pattern? A blanket App?




Ffagirl22 said:


> Yeah the sad part about all that is we sell our bull calf’s and then we sell our bucklings after their weaned off mama and some doelings will sell as well


You can’t keep them all. You have to sell some. Since too many bulls or bucks would cause problems, they gotta go.


----------



## Baymule

A bay blanket Appaloosa, reckon he/she will stay that dark or roan out? Is the dad a few spot leopard?


----------



## Baymule

I had a hard time on my phone last night. My laptop froze up and I wanted to beat it with a hammer. But I only unplugged it so it would go dead and reset itself. Then phone wouldn’t let me post. Makes me wish for the old days when everything had knobs to turn instead of tapping a finger on a screen. At least turning knobs gave me something to do.  Oh well. Finally stupid phone let me post. Modern technology.


----------



## Baymule

@Ffagirl22 any more goat babies today? Or was that all that were due?


----------



## Baymule

Those are some outstanding goat kids. Beautiful babies I know you and your Dad are proud of them.

Is it hard to control worms and what do y’all do? Do you run fecals or FAMCHA? Right after giving birth, worms spike. I’m breeding my sheep for worm resistance, culling the ones that are wormy.


----------



## Baymule

Moonspoots!!! Black, red, chocolate, red head, and those floppy ears!! Cuteness overload!! Adorable kids, they are all beautiful babies. That’s a lot of babies! 
Is that your Dad and brother in the pictures?


----------



## farmerjan

Oh, SOOOOO many adorable babies.... and all the colors... they are just too cute at that age.... and I am not a goat person, but I love the moonspot ones too....

Sorry for your show wether and the lice.... I am sure he was miserable but at least now you are getting it under control  Like the chickens, seems like they can get a full blown case overnight..... I think that we could do away with lice, mites, mosquitos, fire ants and probably a few other pests without anyone missing them from our lives !!!!!!!
Looks like you have some pretty good Boer bucks.... the kids look really really nice....


----------



## Baymule

I see where all the color comes from. Beautiful bucks, built solid, good conformation, VERY well cared for and gorgeous. 

That was good of your grandpaw to come help with all the babies. Do your grandparents live close by? We moved here 6 years ago to be close to our granddaughter, then they had 2 more beautiful girls. A year ago, our son in law got a job in Odessa and they moved.   Now it is a hard 8 hour drive and unless they have a 3-4 day weekend, it's not worth the trip. Sometimes we meet them in Cisco, halfway. This is spring break and they are coming in tonight. They will leave the girls with us and go away by themselves for some much needed time to relax. We of course are delighted and will spoil them all we can. They are ages 13, 6 and 4 years old.


----------



## Baymule

That's great. Grandparents close by is wonderful, both for you and them.


----------



## Bruce

Ffagirl22 said:


> UGHHHH ONE OF MY SHOW WEATHERS HAS LICE!


Yuck.
Doesn't that mean that all the goats with him will have lice as well? 



Ffagirl22 said:


> We don’t have as many bucks as we have does


Seems like quite a few to me!


----------



## Baymule

Have fun!


----------



## Baymule

Don’t want to meet up with him!


----------



## farmerjan

Congrats on the big win at the Jackpot.  That kind of money is serious stuff.  And agree with @Baymule you are also one very good rider and a good "team " with your horse to do that good.  I know that it takes money to have good horses and alot of time and training to get that good.  
Glad that pair of cougars is out there and not here.  Is it breeding season?   I would have thought that they would have bred before now but I am no expert on big cats.  They could do a number on your goats.  Hope they manage to catch them and get them moved elsewhere.


----------



## Bruce

Ffagirl22 said:


> No all my show weather is separated from all the goats anyway for situations like this!


Oh good, I can't imagine trying to deal with a herd full of lice.



Ffagirl22 said:


> Haha well we’re back now but he did so good he got 1st and we won 23,800 dollars FROM A JACKPOT!


Wow! Congratulations!!!



Ffagirl22 said:


> Just went through all our cameras out at the land and look at who we found!


Um, those look like mountain lions/cougars/catamounts (here, last one shot in the late 1800's). At least tell me that the state knows they exist. I keep reading people say their state says they don't have any big cats but they've been seen by "regular people".


----------



## Baymule

I had some feeder pigs once that brought lice with them. I gave them apple flavored horse ivermectin, a week later another dose and another dose another week later.


----------



## Simpleterrier

This just keeps getting better. I'm gonna put my hip waders on and pop some corn


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Simpleterrier said:


> This just keeps getting better. I'm gonna put my hip waders on and pop some corn


Oh dear, thought I was the only one smelling BS....please pass the popcorn


----------



## NEWCOMER

Baymule said:


> Here we go again. This time it will be ice, sleet and snow. We had a thunder storm last night, two lightning strikes that shook the house. Close! The big beautiful cedar tree in the lot where our sheep chute and equipment is, got a massive hit. Two enormous branches were split off. The base of the tree is so big it takes two people to reach around it.
> 
> @Ridgetop remember the cooling shade we worked the sheep in when you showed me how to shear the woolies off? Yeah, that tree.
> A pine tree was also struck and dropped heavy limbs on a cow panel and slightly bent it. My beautiful cedar tree!
> 
> View attachment 81553
> 
> I disconnected two cow panels and dragged one back to open the two lots so the sheep could have some pine needle popcicles. Frozen cedar greens are a sheep delicacy too! At least they will have something to keep busy on.
> 
> View attachment 81554


Aww. Shucks 🥺. Well if it snows you have fire wood


----------



## Simpleterrier

What sealed the deal to popcorn was the statement about the doe about ready to give birth and it was a wether.

The hip waders came on when the trapped two mt lions in under 24 hrs and took care of them the food ole texas way.

I'm pretty sure they have drank from a muddy horse print 🤣🤣 great movie reference


----------



## Simpleterrier

I must have missed something but all of the offending parties post have been removed. 

But I will have to say @Baymule  I think u got taken  😂


----------



## Bruce

Bay asked FFagirl to remove them. And it happened.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Bruce said:


> Bay asked FFagirl to remove them. And it happened.


I left the coffee anyone thread cause after coming out and actually giving some of my photos still getting called a liar so I am not gonna keep chatting on that thread anymore have a good day


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> I must have missed something but all of the offending parties post have been removed.
> 
> But I will have to say @Baymule  I think u got taken  😂


Yup I did. At the mountain lions I started to get a glimmer.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Really baymule the mountain lions?? Ha ha 😂😂😂😂

I was really looking to to see how deep it would get and how long some would keep going.


----------



## Finnie

I had to unwatch this three weeks ago because of how far it derailed from having anything to do with snow. (Hijacked) I caught on when there were miraculous photos of cattle rustlers posing next to the cattle they rustled.

Bay, I’m very pleased that she complied with your request to clean up this thread.


----------

